# Tastatur-Maus-Set mit Ladestation - Eure Empfehlungen ?



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2009)

Plane mein altes Tastatur-Maus-Set in Rente zu schicken.
Nach 5 Jahren Tchibo-Hardware (Geschenk von meiner damaligen Freundin, jetz Frau, also bitte nichts Falsches deuten *g*) wil ich mir mal was Vernünftiges antun. In letzter Zeit machte die Maus zuviele Probleme, jetzt will sie garnicht mehr funzen. Zig mal den Funkkanal-Empfang überprüft, aber will nicht.

Mir wäre ein kabelloses Set mit Ladestation für die Maus recht. Die Tastatur sollte schlicht sein, keine vielen Extra-Funktions-Buttons oder so, sowas habe ich auch bei der Tchibo-Tastatur nie genutzt.
Die Maus sollte mittelgroß sein, Oberfläche fließend abgerundet, nicht zu bauchig.
Ach ja, und möglichst schwarz sollte das Set sein, das passt zu Rechner und Monitor am Besten.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2009)

sauerlandboy79 am 11.06.2009 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Plane mein altes Tastatur-Maus-Set in Rente zu schicken.
> Nach 5 Jahren Tchibo-Hardware (Geschenk von meiner damaligen Freundin, jetz Frau, also bitte nichts Falsches deuten *g*) wil ich mir mal was Vernünftiges antun. In letzter Zeit machte die Maus zuviele Probleme, jetzt will sie garnicht mehr funzen. Zig mal den Funkkanal-Empfang überprüft, aber will nicht.
> 
> Mir wäre ein kabelloses Set mit Ladestation für die Maus recht. Die Tastatur sollte schlicht sein, keine vielen Extra-Funktions-Buttons oder so, sowas habe ich auch bei der Tchibo-Tastatur nie genutzt.
> ...



was möchtest du denn ausgeben?

und muss es wirklich mit ladestation sein? im zweifel geht der akku davon halt irgendwann in die knie, zudem hast du einen ständigen verbraucher aktiv und musst ne etxra steckdose für die station suchen, d.h. wenn du (was sinnvoll wäre) ne abschaltbare leiste für den PC hast, dann muss die station nochmal woanders an ne steckdose dran.

mit nem set ohne station plus dann halt 2 akkus + 2 ersatzakkus würdest du IMHO besser fahren. 

zB http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-967713-0102-Cordless-Desktop-EX100/dp/B0017HJHBI
oder http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Desktop-Tastatur-schwarz-refresh/dp/B000U7JG76 => ich glaub da sind für die maus kleinere AAA-akkus vorgesehen, also die maus wäre dann leichter.

hier wäre was mit station: http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Cordless-Rechargeable-Desktop-Tastatur/dp/B000W7NH56


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juni 2009)

Herbboy am 12.06.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> sauerlandboy79 am 11.06.2009 21:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du hast recht, vielleicht sollte ich auf eine Ladestation verzichten. Hoffe nur dass dann die Ladeakkus in der Maus nicht schon nach wenigen Stunden oder Tagen dann wieder ohne Saft sind.

Das Logitech EX 100 ist mir auch schon ins Auge gestoßen, vom Preis genau meine Vorstellung. Denke die werde ich bestellen. Danke.


----------



## cbw249 (13. Juni 2009)

sauerlandboy79 am 13.06.2009 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 12.06.2009 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit der Logitech Hadware kannst du eigedlich nie falsch liegen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2009)

jo, ich hatte mal vor 5-6 jahren ne tastatur von logitech, die für sich schon 50€ kostete, als "special edition" mit ner maus kostenlos dazu - selbst diese maus hielt gute 4-5 wochen. man darf halt nur nicht vergessen, ersatzakkus bereit zu halten 

der vorteil is btw auch: wenn die maus leer ist, kannst du schnell wechseln und weitermachen. bei ner station musst du ja erst aufladen, bzw. bei sets, wo ggf. ein erstzaakku dabei is, musst du wechseln, d.h. es is genauso "aufwendig" wie ohne station.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2009)

sauerlandboy79 am 13.06.2009 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du hast recht, vielleicht sollte ich auf eine Ladestation verzichten. Hoffe nur dass dann die Ladeakkus in der Maus nicht schon nach wenigen Stunden oder Tagen dann wieder ohne Saft sind.



also meine mx610 hielt, als ich noch ein mobo hatte, dass in ausgeschaltetem zustand keinen strom auf ps/2 und usb gibt, fast nen monat mit einer ladung durch.
ladestationen für tastaturen gibts ohnehin so gut wie gar nicht - würde dir also auch raten, zwei satz ersatzakkus und n ladegerät aufzustellen.
empfangsmäßig bin ich sowohl mit meiner cherry tastatur als auch meiner logitech maus zufrieden, die software von letzterer ist aber immer n bissl buggy.


----------

